# will this work?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am going to start up my 10 gallon again and i would like it to have some ancharis,dwarf hair grass,java fern,dwarf sag,Vallisneria.right now i am trying to find a list of hardy low light plants but that aint going to well*sighs*but if i am to try to grow some dwarf hair grass i think i need to get it in a pot and not have any fish in the tank to mess with it.so my question is can a plant survive in a tank with no fish or anything in it?(i do not do co2)should i take a glass of tank water and mix in some flake food til its mixed in and then put the water in the tank so i can give them nutrients?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The dwarf hair grass, sag, and valLisneria are all med. to high light plants. It is possible to have a planted tank without fish but you would need to dose fertilizers that include macro and micro nutrients. Co2 is important too. With just feeding flake food the plants won't get all they need.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Brian - Go AquariumPlants.com, go under their aquarium plants tab, its shows you what plants are low-light, med light and so forth, I used it as a reference and found plants that were compatible with my set-up. It's not worth it to spent a lot on plants without a little research(trust me, been there.)
How about a betta pair or tetras, they look cool in a small planted tank. How about DIY CO2?

Now go finish your homework!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i will have fish in it the stocking is 4 platties and 2 otos.or at least it is for now if nothing goes wrong with anything.and i am not to sure on co2 i am a bit afraid that i will do something wrong.but i have looked at that diy co2 thread.well since the dwarf hair grass wont work i guess i wont leave the tank with out fish in it with plants in it.i guess i shall add the fish in first and then slowly add in some plants.now to find plants that will do well in my tank.i was looking at my tank light bulb that i was planning to use and it didn't have any wattage on it that i could see,so i am gonna go with a different bulb.it's an aqueon bulb that is rated at 10 watts.im gonna use 2 bulbs so i will have 20 watts on the tank.so what would i have if i go with these bulbs?medium to high light?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm not an expert on the lighting scheme for your plant aquarium, (more knowledgeable people on this in the forum). I would recommend a good plant substrate base, then your gravel, get your plants set-up, DIY Co2 is easy, fertilize then add your fish, you will probably want to re-arrange a few times to get it just right before you add fish...Good Luck, have fun.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well in my 29high i have this in the tank CaribSea Flora Max Planted Aquarium Substrate | Gravel & Sand | PetSmart like that substrate.i could grab a small bag of it maybe after christmas,are there any other good substrates that i could get from a petco or petsmart?the gravel will be this Petco Frosted Black Aquarium Gravel at PETCO im gonna have to use just a little bit because before i took it down i had about 3-4 inches of that gravel as the substrate!!!i really dont think i am gonna do co2 even though i have looked at that diy co2 thread a lot.if i can get most of the plants at one time could i put it in my other 10 gallon with my betta til i get the fish settled in?well that is once i get a list of plants that can do well with my set up.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

My amazon sword does great. I've had it in low and medium light. I would guess a micro sword would be the same


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Try some crypts. Crypt Wendtii - either green or bronze - do well in low-medium light. Also look at the many anubias varieties. They have to be tied to wood or rocks, but are hardy, low light plants.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Also, narrow leaf swords are a great dwarf grass alternative 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=po121


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

@April R haha you just reminded me i had an amazon sword!!i really like the look of micro swords.narrow leaf swords really look like dhg.
@SueD i actually have some crypt of that species in my 29 high.i have been thinking of moving it anyway.i do have 2 anubias species in my 29 high.anubias nana and anubias africa as it was called in the store(i think that is not it's real name).if i get another anubias nana can i use fishing string to tie its roots down on a piece of drift wood or a rock?
while i was looking at some pictures of crypts i saw a good looking tank with some glow light tetras in it.i've changed the stock for now.3 otos and 10 glow light tetras.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Just be aware that crypts are known to sometimes "melt" when moved. If you have that happen, leave it alone - it should come back. Water wisteria is also easy and grows like a weed. Just trim the tops and replant them for additional plants. Can also look at Hygrophilia Corymbosa Compacta.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no.no water wisteria i have never been able to grow that plant.i guess i can give it another try.


----------



## DustyFish (Jul 29, 2013)

I've seen photos of fish tanks that look as though they have pathos plants underwater.

House plant pathos ?
Do they need to be planted in soil or substrate ?
Can they be used to filter the aquarium H2O as a 'filter' ? (vegie root 'suck-up).

I've seen in 1 photo the appearance of these vine type plants with roots hanging down into the water, with the plant 'trailing' across the rim of the tank in the air.

Can there leaves live under water as well as out of the water ?
If these plants are NOT the Hse pathos, What could they be ?

Thanks for the info.

Side Bar ? = my last edit was @ 8:04 PM Fri 12/05/'14 USA ,WA, State/ You show "Today"4:04 AM.
Where are you ( or the 'site' ) located ?

Thnx again: - - - - - 'out'


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say 2 20W bulbs would be great for a medium-low light tank. Are they CFL bulbs, or incandescent? If they're incandescent, don't waste your money. CFLs emit much more light per Watt. Does your fixture have a reflector in it? The heat from increased light intensity has been known to melt the cheap plastic black hoods. I would keep the glass between the light and the tank very clean by using white vinegar to clean any hard water spots, and maybe line the inside of the fixture with some aluminum foil (shiny side towards the bulbs) to prevent the black plastic from absorbing a bunch of light energy and overheating.

Honestly, though, I would look at getting a new light fixture. You can get a cheap 20" LED for around $70.

Here:
Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus Moonlights Aquarium LED Fixture | eBay


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have no idea what they are but im gonna type in the stuff the bulb says in on google,found it here's a link to it.Aqueon 50/50 Mini Compact Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO i have had the bulb in my 5 gallon for a few months and it didn't melt the hood.next time i go to petco i will look for some 20 watt bulbs.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

while i was looking for some 20 watt bulbs and i found these that are 15 watt.do these look good to yalll?Aqua Culture Aquarium Clear Light Bulb, 2ct: Fish : Walmart.com


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are incandescent. Won't do a thing for your plants.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Brian, The light GIZMO suggested is a good light , good reviews and a good price, I'm thinking of getting 2. 
I know 70 bucks is a lot for a young man like you, but remember Santa is coming soon...

( I just tell everyone to get me AMAZON gift cards so I can spend it on my aquarium)


*AND>>>is that homework done for the weekend??*


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am starting to hate plants and lights.my mom would not get that for christmas anyway.luckily once ALL of the leaves have fallen i can clean out the gutters for 50 bucks.and i can pick up a few dollars here and there to make the 20 bucks then she can order it.oh wait i forgot my dad still owes me some money for chopping down a bunch of weeds!so that can be an easy 30 bucks right there.so i guess im all good.wait do they accept debit cards?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

big b said:


> i am starting to hate plants and lights.my mom would not get that for christmas anyway.luckily once ALL of the leaves have fallen i can clean out the gutters for 50 bucks.and i can pick up a few dollars here and there to make the 20 bucks then she can order it.oh wait i forgot my dad still owes me some money for chopping down a bunch of weeds!so that can be an easy 30 bucks right there.so i guess im all good.wait do they accept debit cards?


 
Heck, I'll clean the gutters out for 50 bucks*r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i know right.and luckily i got over my fear of heights last year.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't use a debit card online, too risky - if hackers get ahold of it they've got direct access to your bank account(s). I would set up a PayPal account and buy stuff that way. It's a lot more secure, IMO.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well my mom and dad lost the stupid password to their paypal accounts.that is the only way we can buy stuff online now.i have had to pass up so many fish.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

big b said:


> well my mom and dad lost the stupid password to their paypal accounts.that is the only way we can buy stuff online now.i have had to pass up so many fish.


Maybe they are just saying that and Christmas morning all you have wished for will be under the tree!! *w3


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

they have been saying that since last christmas.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

This will be the year!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

trust me they could not remember to save their lives.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Big b, I have Pothos in mt betta tank and my frog tank. It is the regular house plant. Just cut a vine off the main plant, toss it in the water, and roots will grow. The frogs can sit on it. My betta lays on the leaves. I will put a good one in my large tank because the loaches like to lounge, and would love pothos.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Brian, I still have lots of the guppy grass saved for you. Some java moss too. Also, a few rams horn snails. Not many brown ones left. I got rid of them. Must have gotten rid of 300 of them. I did keep all the red ones and found 2 pale blue ones. By the time it is warm enough to ship them, they will all be a nice size plus lots of babies.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww thats nice of you,but i should let you know that i cant do a money order or anything.so you dont have to save them for me if you dont want to.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

you will find as many ideas for feeding plants as you find schools of thought on keeping them. I use a tablespoon of miracle grow added to the filter once a month. People have railed at me for this but it works for me and I keep up with my chemistry enough to avoid problems.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

when you say chemistry do you mean stuff like ph and that stuff?


----------

